# Outlook 2003, Autom. Senden/Empfangen



## Kieler (3. März 2005)

Hallo,

  kann Outlook 2003 bei jedem Aufruf automatisch "Senden/Empfangen" oder muss ich immer den Button anklicken? 
  Oder kann ich einen automatischen Abruf (z.B. jede 15 Minuten) der emails konfigurieren?
  Das muss doch möglich sein, oder?

  Ciao, Kieler


----------



## Claudia_aus_NRW (3. März 2005)

Hallo,

 klar geht das. Wie das genau geht das soeht du auf dem Bild da isit eigentlich alles erklärt. Wenn du noch Fragen hast, dann frag einfach 

  Gruß Claudia

 PS: Um das Fenster so aufzurufen musst du auf Extras und dann Optionen klicken


----------



## Kieler (9. März 2005)

Hallo Claudia,

 "Vielen Dank" für Deinen Tipp. Die Einstellungen habe ich entsprechend vorgenommen.
 Trotzdem geht´s nicht!
 Ich habe nunmnehr herausgefunden, warum Outlook nicht automatisch sendet/empfängt:
 Outlook speichert mein Kennwort für das Konto nicht :-(((((((((((((((((((((
 Bisher konnte mir keiner erklären, warum Outlook das nicht macht. 

 Gruß, Kieler


----------

